# Buena Vista Flows



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

It's part dam control, part trans-basin import, part natural. The short answer to your question: May. You can surf around historical data here:
USGS Real-Time Water Data for USGS 07087050 ARKANSAS RIVER BELOW GRANITE, CO


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

There will be a release this winter....as to when, we have to wait and see. Hopefully they start it in Feb and run it through April as they did last year. If I remember right it was 350-450 during that period. Of course the release depends on if we get snow....but we will.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Looking back at last year's data, they started the winter releases on January 5 and discontinued them on March 29th. The BOR people do this to draw down the reservoirs in preparation for the upcoming runoff, but early enough so that they don't have to do releases in April and early May when the trout are spawning.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome thanks a million that is just what i was hoping to hear


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Noticed that eddyflower now shows most of the Ark at zero flows. 

For winter time numbers and pine creek add the following two year round gauges together:
Detail Graph
Detail Graph

You get also get information on what releases are coming here:
WaterFlow Announcements


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Good call eklars.

For flows lower down you can take the Granite gauge:

Detail Graph

and add the Clear Creek gauge:

Detail Graph

then add the Chalk Creek gauge for Browns (plus about 20 cfs for Frenchman Creek, Trout Creek and the table water that comes in before Canyon Doors....plus a little from Browns Creek).....

Detail Graph

Then for anything close to Salida you can now use the Wellsville gauge:

Detail Graph

which is also a good barometer for Browns if you take off the South Fork Ark:

Detail Graph

and about another 20 cfs.

or add around 50 (give or take 20 cfs) to it and you have the flow at Parkdale and the Royal Gorge.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

nice, thanks a million guys


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Note that the Granite gauge is showing an increase (spike  ) of 50ish cfs bringing the Numbers up to 225ish when combined with Clear Creek. That makes for some phat ELFing... Looking to get out some warm afternoon this week.


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

The USGS granite gauge has been down for 7 days (and i think most of the Ark gauges have been too). Anybody know what its actually flowing? Looking to do an elf run sunday or monday if possible.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Look at the 2 links that "eklars" posted in post #6 in this thread. They are current and stay current year round. Numbers are at 225ish. I'll proly be getting out this weekend if you want to join.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Sheesh, just checked and Granite is on the rise. 228 with 32 out of Clear Creek. 260 is starting to get into low water and out of ELFing range.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

They are going to give you another 50 by tomorrow Phil..

They have 55k acre-ft to move so the ditch will be high this winter.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

RDNEK said:


> They are going to give you another 50 by tomorrow Phil..
> 
> They have 55k acre-ft to move so the ditch will be high this winter.


How sweet is that! 

Hey, Congrats Pops!!!!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Phil U. said:


> How sweet is that!
> 
> Hey, Congrats Pops!!!!


I must say very sweet......I second the congrats Jahv. 

Hopefully we have a little more "mild" winter here in the valley than last year. It doesn't matter if there is 500 cfs in #'s if the temp is -20.


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Up to about 290cfs now, check the AHRA site for info, says moving 100 cfs until further notice. For anyone who hasn't run numbers at this flow, if you didn't know better you'd call it a normal low water run, not ELF. Great flow to learn lines and get confidence up.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

erik would u be interested in paddling it with me this weekend? i dont really care what day... sat or sunday or both is good for me


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Heidi, won't be able to paddle this weekend or next. Hoping to get out mid-week this week sometime, if that works for you let me know. Was just on Pine Creek and then the play park yesterday. PC was great, but we hiked it instead of bringing two cars which was a mistake. The park does front surf, spin and cartwheel but I won't be going in next time I'm in BV. The Glenwood wave is way better right now.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Just got back from a run along the BV River Park. Water is up about 70 cfs from earlier in the week. I would say 275 more or less. The park is actually quit fun at this level. Plus it is warm right now and super nice out. No boaters either. So go have some fun. The conditions are just like early May, just not freezing like early May.


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

what is pine creek like at these levels i have never been on pine creek


----------



## fatbob (Apr 11, 2008)

Pine creek, triple drop and the next few rapids are the best parts of the ark right now, good l


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

fatbob said:


> Pine creek, triple drop and the next few rapids are the best parts of the ark right now, good l


I will be up there tomorrow morning with Jeff and Tom D.....maybe we will see you Bob.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

I think the gauge is seasonal and won't be back online until April or May... That being said, we just ran Browns 2 days ago. It was just under 300. We R2ed a 14' raft and had a blast! The weather is so nice right now. Our only issue was getting massively stuck in Raft Ripper, but then it wasn't a big problem to get free. Happy boating!


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Also, I'd love to get a PC and #s run in too. What time are folks meeting on Sunday?


----------



## fatbob (Apr 11, 2008)

Yo Logan! I have a new fone and don't have ur #; what time u goin tomorrow?? Iam in


----------



## Mankypin (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm paddling solo on the Ark tomorrow. PC the numbers or Brown's I don't care either way. email at [email protected] or cell 303-618-5815. 

Alan


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

we have a crew running pine creek/ the numbers tomorrow. looking to put on around noon.


----------



## fatbob (Apr 11, 2008)

Yo Oneleggedwonder; could we share shuttle? Put in @ 12 so 11:30 ish @ 5 1/2?? Bob 719-2O7-264three. Logan, Mankypin u guys in???


----------



## Mankypin (Jul 5, 2011)

I am in! Sittin in front of the Roadhouse salivating. What time at the takeout and where?

Alan


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, I will be out there Bob. We are doing a mtn bike ride first though, so it will probably be mid-afternoon for us.

Logan 719-229-9333


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

to was a great day to be on the river. water was amazing and so was the weather!!


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

So I can't get there before 2:30. If you go that late let me know. Otherwise I am up got a run Tues. Maybe even bike & boat. Logan??


----------



## Mankypin (Jul 5, 2011)

*Sweet, Warm, Great Company*

Loved the time, thanks for the invite!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

paddleprincess said:


> So I can't get there before 2:30. If you go that late let me know. Otherwise I am up got a run Tues. Maybe even bike & boat. Logan??


Hey Jo, sorry I didn't catch this yesterday. We didn't finish up riding and get on the water until around 3.....and it was a great October day to be on the trails and the river. 

I will be done with work by noon Tuesday, and I have Wednesday off.....the forecast is calling for a high of 60 Tuesday, but with deteriorating conditions through the afternoon, and Wednesday looks like a wash....possibility of snow, with a high of only 36...


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

How much snow did you get with the last storm? Is there still snow on the ground? Can't seem to find the Salida playpark streaming. Looks like the water is holding @ ~ 260 cfs. Planning to come up today (sat the 29th) for the we to play or do #'s, anybody else be around? Leroy.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Town of BV got about 5 inches. Most all is melted except for Northern aspects. River flows still look fun for some low water boating. Sun is out now and it is warming up fast.


----------



## fatbob (Apr 11, 2008)

Yo ag3dw, couple of us gonna do pine ck to 5 1/2 run around noon or so; best ww on the ark right now; and can't seem to rally anyone for a 3 hr trip to big tommy or barrel. Hit me up if u would like to share shuttle; 719-2O7-264three


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Can't do it today, but I just want to put up the idea of another run tomorrow. This nice weather should hold for another day.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

We have a crew coming up today (Sunday) for a run of Pine Creek through Number 7 if anybody is interested. We're meeting at the campground just below #7 at 11:15 to set shuttle.
-Mike


----------

